# Ma Shine's gone!! Help



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Now I know there have been a number of threads about dullness of GRP but I have just returned from a local valeting place where I had asked them to clean and polish Hymie and restore the shine to the GRP front end. 
On collection I have been told that it had proved impossible to get a shine on the top panel over the windscreen and the two side front panels and bonnet. The HYMER grill was OK. 
Worst was to follow.... Said firm have jsut said that they believe that something called the Gel coat has been damaged/removed/stripped and that the one tiny shiny patch in said dull panels may be a small repair or an area that had been restored using something as caustic as bleach. 

I am utterly confused, has anyone else had a similar diagnosis, can this sort of thing happen and what is the solution.

Valeting co mentioned having the van front end resprayed and lacquered to restore it. Am I being fed a line and if not has anyone got an idea of cost.

Sorry its a long one

Cheers
PEter.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Peter
I wouldnt be surprised if they are right-I am just getting quotes to have my Dethleffs bonnet painted for the same reason-impossible to get a shine.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
The Gellcpoat is what is put over the glass fibre moulding to give it a smooth shiny finish. Its exactly the same stuff that is put on Yachts. For some strange reason they always make a better job than they do with motorcaravans. 

Providing the surface is still white and the GRP matting is not showing you should try putting some "old fashioned" hard wax car polish on. The type of stuff you used to get years ago. the liquid polishes you get these days are ok of there is a shone there already but if not you have to put on a layer of hard wax to give some depth to the shine. The valeter probally wouldnt want to do this as its fairy hard work but theresults are worth it in the end. 

Once you have built up a good thickness of wax then you can use the liquid polishes like Mer or whatever to kee the shone going.

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
The Gellcpoat is what is put over the glass fibre moulding to give it a smooth shiny finish. Its exactly the same stuff that is put on Yachts. For some strange reason they always make a better job than they do with motorcaravans. 

Providing the surface is still white and the GRP matting is not showing you should try putting some "old fashioned" hard wax car polish on. The type of stuff you used to get years ago. the liquid polishes you get these days are ok of there is a shone there already but if not you have to put on a layer of hard wax to give some depth to the shine. The valeter probally wouldnt want to do this as its fairy hard work but theresults are worth it in the end. 

Once you have built up a good thickness of wax then you can use the liquid polishes like Mer or whatever to kee the shone going.

Phill


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Will try the hard wax approach first although they did point out a couple of edges that appear to have yellowed or slightly discoloured, is this normal?

Waleem could you PM me the quote when you get it cos it sounds like I may be in the same mess.
Cheers
Peter.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

It can happen when the gelcoat has lost its sheen. It can in bad examples end up loking like sandpaper and of course the dirt and muck wont run away and so you burnish into the surface when you clean.

Phill


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Marine products are pretty good for this type of problem, the following might be worth a try

http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/Prod...ryID/8/v/d461b7ba-ed25-4a17-aa84-e782ec7d9ccb


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Brisey - have jsut ordered so we will see.

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

As most of you know I am a bit of an anorak when it comes to cleaning cars and the Winnie!

Well I have decided to buy this product:

http://www.poliglow.co.uk/

I have just ordered the pack and asked for it to arrive tomorrow. With luck it will get here in time and I will take it to Shepton. Time permitting I will try and use it at the show so others can see if it is any good. Having searched the web I have found lots of boat owners who have used it on older gel coats with amazing results.

For those not going to Shepton I will try and get some before and after pics and post them later. I still have some areas on the Winnie that are dull so should be able to work on them.

Regards

Chris


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Would really appreciate the feedback especially if this is the "wonder" polish. 

Thanks

Peter.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Peter,

Product ordered and just paid £20 instead of £4 to get it here tomorrow! I must be mad!

Chris


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

There is no expense to be spared when it comes to motorhome - when will my wife understand that!! 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Where's ma shine gone?*

GRP will repolish if the gelcoat has not been damaged beyond repair, but using polishes that contain petroleum distillates will not work - and this means most polishes. These may superficially take off the dirt, but will not stay with the surface, and will discolour it, producing a kind of yellowy waxy patch.

The use of a marine polish, such as 3M Fibre Glass Cleaner and Wax polish will enable you to clean off any residue, and get a shine back.

Be aware that it takes a lot of elbow grease - and it's not that great on a power buffer from what I see. You need to clean and polish small areas at a time, and not in sunshine ! (Small chance of that this summer)

Trust me, it does come back - but you need a couple of weeks to get there! The great thing about it is that having got there, it does last, and you can get the impacted flies off easier !

Smick


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers Smick - I am so releived that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Dont mind about the elbow grease I have slaves oooops sorry that not PC these days - children who all need cash.....

Thanks again for your assurance, especially about the yellowing.
Cheers
Peter.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

HI G2EWS

How did you get on with the polish? Did it arrive as expected?
Perhaps even more importantly did it do the job??

Waiting with baited breath

Cheers
Peter


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Peter,

Sadly, after spending all that money on delivery I was unable to stay at Shepton due to a very serious back problem! Two discs imbedded in my spinal cord!

We drove down for the day but I felt it would have been too much to stay over.

Will report back as soon as my back allows me to start moving around properly.

Regards

Chris


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey man

Sorry to hear that - sounds excruciating. I had lower back problems for a while and it really screwed with my life - but got me off housework, mowing, shopping, cleaning car etc etc but as I remember I would have done aything to be rid of the pain. 

Let it heal fully mind!! I started to do stuff too early because I felt so much better an BANG straight back to square one....

Take care and my thoughts/prayers for your speedy recovery are with you.

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Peter

Have the same problem with dull and chalky paintwork.

I have just started with a marine polish called ..

.Starbright heavy duty wax €28per bottle not cheap but seems to work I can see a slight differance so will keep using it.

Aido


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for that. i have just received Starbrite Marine Polish and will start this evening - we will see!! I will report back on results as it seems a lot of people have this problem. Amkes you wonder why manufacturers dont do something permanent about it?

Cheers
Peter.


----------

